# Windows 10 pro n expiring



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

Hello, so recently i bought a second hand computer from a person that didnt really know much about them, not that i know more. Anyway recently i started getting notificatiojs that windows is going to expire, ive got the windows 10 pro N (64 bit) and the guy said he doesnt have the product key, i tried using command prompt and others and could not get the product key, as it says i need to upgrade it. Is there any way i could downgrade to windows 10 home without deleting files? Also will i have to pay?


----------



## JKLE (Jun 14, 2020)

There are many tools which can extract the product key for you. The point is whether that is a genuine key. 

If the key is still valid, would you still want to move to Windows 10 Home ? I do not know of any method to Home edition unless you sacrifice at least what is in the C drive.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

JKLE said:


> There are many tools which can extract the product key for you. The point is whether that is a genuine key.
> 
> If the key is still valid, would you still want to move to Windows 10 Home ? I do not know of any method to Home edition unless you sacrifice at least what is in the C drive.


I have no idea if its a genuine one but i wouldnt mind staying on it i just dont want it to spend about 120 on windows 10 home after the current windows expires.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (on the Start screen, type "Command" - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it and select Run as Administrator) then at the prompt, type the following (be sure to include the spaces):

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

After running the command, two files will appear on your desktop, report.txt and repfiles.cab. Please open the report.txt file in Notepad and copy and paste the contents here. The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (on the Start screen, type "Command" - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it and select Run as Administrator) then at the prompt, type the following (be sure to include the spaces):
> 
> *Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*
> 
> After running the command, two files will appear on your desktop, report.txt and repfiles.cab. Please open the report.txt file in Notepad and copy and paste the contents here. The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


Nothing appeared, not sure why. But thank you for trying to help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you not able to open a command prompt or you don't see the report.txt file on your desktop?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It won't open on its own. You have to double-click the file to open it.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> Are you not able to open a command prompt or you don't see the report.txt file on your desktop?


I cant find it though, sorry.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you copy and paste the command or type it?


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> Did you copy and paste the command or type it?


Both, i copied and pasted, that didnt work so i typed it and that didnt either.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did the command prompt window say it completed successfully?


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

It said "diagnostica file created at-(location of it ) and it isnt there. Clicking any of the files takes me to documents.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you looking on the desktop? There should be a file called report.txt but you may not see the .txt part of it. it should look like a piece of paper because it's a Notepad file.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please try again to copy and paste the command and then take a screenshot of the command prompt window after running the command and copy/paste that here.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> Please try again to copy and paste the command and then take a screenshot of the command prompt window after running the command and copy/paste that here.


Here js what shows up


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't understand why you can't get it to work unfortunately. It was to verify if the operating system is running a valid license which could be a factor with the license expiring.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

Would i be able to downgrade to windows 10 home without paying 120 pounds? Thank you for the help by the way.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Karen, is it necessary to run it with elevated credentials? Open the CMD prompt as admin?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

To answer your first question regarding downgrading to home. Yes, it can be done without clean installing and deleting everything. However [and this is a pretty big however] the above requires a reasonably high level of skill. From the questions you are asking, I am going to assume this task is above your current skill level.

Note you must also have a valid win10 home key. If you really, really want instructions AND you have a valid home key, post back.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

You can buy Windows 10 pro here at 80% off. Sale ends July 31, 2020
Video details here.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

crjdriver said:


> To answer your first question regarding downgrading to home. Yes, it can be done without clean installing and deleting everything. However [and this is a pretty big however] the above requires a reasonably high level of skill. From the questions you are asking, I am going to assume this task is above your current skill level.
> 
> Note you must also have a valid win10 home key. If you really, really want instructions AND you have a valid home key, post back.


I do not have a win 10 key, but would i be able to buy one for under 40 pounds?


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

texasbullet said:


> You can buy Windows 10 pro here at 80% off. Sale ends July 31, 2020
> Video details here.


I think it would have to be windows 10 pro N, not sure though but thank you.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Hulanita said:


> I think it would have to be windows 10 pro N, not sure though but thank you.


Is the Windows 10N for a mini laptop.
If you have a regular laptop you can just make a clean install with W10 Pro. If you don't want to erase whats in your HDD you can buy a new HDD and swap it but it is an optional choice for you to do.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

texasbullet said:


> Is the Windows 10N for a mini laptop.
> If you have a regular laptop you can just make a clean install with W10 Pro. If you don't want to erase whats in your HDD you can buy a new HDD and swap it but it is an optional choice for you to do.


Ive got a built pc so could do that, i could cut down and put my most important things in a pen drive. How hard js it to do that though?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Hulanita said:


> Ive got a built pc so could do that, i could cut down and put my most important things in a pen drive. How hard js it to do that though?


Here is an instructional video on how to install Windows 10.
Steps may vary in your computer.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

texasbullet said:


> Here is an instructional video on how to install Windows 10.
> Steps may vary in your computer.


Okay thank you


----------



## JKLE (Jun 14, 2020)

I might be wrong. But Windows license does not expire with time. So let us guess that it wants you to upgrade to a higher version of Windows 10. Like version 2004. Would you mind spending a couple of Gigabytes of data and go through the upgrade ? It is possible that everything will be alright after that. 

As for your license key, Google might have a lot of options. So does Cnet, Softpedia etc. I haven't used one lately, so cannot give a link to bank on.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

JKLE said:


> I might be wrong. But Windows license does not expire with time. So let us guess that it wants you to upgrade to a higher version of Windows 10. Like version 2004. Would you mind spending a couple of Gigabytes of data and go through the upgrade ? It is possible that everything will be alright after that.
> 
> As for your license key, Google might have a lot of options. So does Cnet, Softpedia etc. I haven't used one lately, so cannot give a link to bank on.


I think ive got some trial version maybe but im not sure as the computer is second hand, and i have been seeing on my settings that when the may update is ready i will be notified, but do you know when jt will be ready? As my windows will expire on 8/8/2020, thank yiu


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

JKLE said:


> I might be wrong. But Windows license does not expire with time. So let us guess that it wants you to upgrade to a higher version of Windows 10. Like version 2004. Would you mind spending a couple of Gigabytes of data and go through the upgrade ? It is possible that everything will be alright after that.


Ive managed to start the update from the website, it said my windows was compatible.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Right click on start & choose powershell with admin & enter: slmgr.vbs /dlv it’ll tell you whether the license is OEM, Retail or Volume.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Gr3iz said:


> Karen, is it necessary to run it with elevated credentials? Open the CMD prompt as admin?


Yes Mark. That was in my instructions and according to their screenshot that's what they did as well.


----------



## JKLE (Jun 14, 2020)

Once you run out of options, take proper backups and try to update the system to as latest as possible. It is easier to get a Live USB based on the latest version of Windows 10 and fix the OS during startup. If the OS is not genuine it will be wise to clean the system before you restore it with original files.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please post a screenshot of the results from running the powershell command that Goddess-Bastet suggested in post no. 30.

I'm fairly certain the current key is a volume KMS channel.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Right click on start & choose powershell with admin & enter: slmgr.vbs /dlv it'll tell you whether the license is OEM, Retail or Volume.


It says "VOLUME_KMSCLIENT", what is that/does that mean? Thank you


Cookiegal said:


> I don't understand why you can't get it to work unfortunately. It was to verify if the operating system is running a valid license which could be a factor with the license expiring.


I found out that i have windows 10 pro N volume, and km trying to get windows 10 home with the watermark but im unable to for some reason. I want to change it before the windows expires.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Unfortunately if it says you have a volume license then it's been blocked by Microsoft as these are for corporate use & not home users.
You will not be able to activate with that key again.
Did the PC come with Windows 10 Pro installed or was this added after the PC visited a repair shop?

Run this cmd within powershell with admin powershell "(Get-WmiObject -query 'select * from SoftwareLicensingService').OA3xOriginalProductKey" 
Or wmic path softwarelicensingservice get OA3xOriginalProductKey if using cmd prompt. 
Or: Check this program to reveal if there's a key embedded in the BIOS: 
https://neosmart.net/OemKey/
Or: Download and run this: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/showkeyplus/9pkvzcprx9nv to find all keys used on the PC. 
If it *doesn't* show any key then don't worry as this is normal if the PC came with Windows 10.
If it shows a key then please let me know - do not post the key.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Unfortunately if it says you have a volume license then it's been blocked by Microsoft as these are for corporate use & not home users.
> You will not be able to activate with that key again.
> Did the PC come with Windows 10 Pro installed or was this added after the PC visited a repair shop?
> 
> ...


The pc came with the windows 10 pro N also i see the "installed key". But it says at the bottom "default key- requires a digital license for activation


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Did you purchase from a store or from a third party? Was the PC purchased new?
If it's been Pro from purchase then chances are there's no Home key registered on your Microsoft account, if so then you'd have to purchase a new Home or Pro key to recover a genuine license.
If one of the cmds show a key then we can try something:
1. Open an elevated command prompt 
Type slmgr /ipk <ProductKey> (Replace <ProductKey> with one of these below) 
- The key you found when running oemkey program. 
-YTMG3-N6DKC-DKB77-7M9GH-8HVX7 - Use if you had Home. Even if you upgraded to Pro through Windows Store 
-VK7JG-NPHTM-C97JM-9MPGT-3V66T - Use if you had Pro. Purchased as Pro not upgraded from Home 
-BT79Q-G7N6G-PGBYW-4YWX6-6F4BT - Use only if you have a Single Language edition

Reboot the PC. (Critical step. This will cause an activation event at next startup and will do many 'background' tasks necessary for successful activation)

Once in the OEM/Retail 'channel' activation will complete successfully using 1 of these methods

1. Automatic - No user interaction required. If the hardware has not changed and they had Windows 10 successfully installed and activated on this hardware, the Digital Entitlement will be found and brought back down to the PC. 
2. Activation Troubleshooter - Automatic after customer presses button. 
3. Manually changing to a OEM/Retail product key using Settings > Update & security > Activation > Change Product Key. 
This is not the VLK you obtained from Amazon, eBay, Kinguin, etc. 
This will require a OEM/Retail key. Comes from the OEM within the BIOS, from the packaging you bought in a Retail Store, or from the email you received from Microsoft Store.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Did you purchase from a store or from a third party? Was the PC purchased new?
> If it's been Pro from purchase then chances are there's no Home key registered on your Microsoft account, if so then you'd have to purchase a new Home or Pro key to recover a genuine license.
> If one of the cmds show a key then we can try something:
> 1. Open an elevated command prompt
> ...


The pc was pre owned, i bought it second hand and Im not sure if it had home or pro before.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

The previous owner may have installed Windows Pro with a volume license.
Chances are if it doesn’t have a key on the bottom or side of the PC then it’ll either be Windows 8 or 10 & most likely Home.
What’s the make & model of the PC?


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> The previous owner may have installed Windows Pro with a volume license.
> Chances are if it doesn't have a key on the bottom or side of the PC then it'll either be Windows 8 or 10 & most likely Home.
> What's the make & model of the PC?


It is a windows 10 pro n Volume, and it will expire next month. The guy had no idea about anything and blocked me after i asked if he had the license key. Also no stickers, also the computer was pre build as he said so, not sure what make it is. I can tell you the spects if you need though?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The make would be marked on the case somewhere. Can you not look and report back? I suspect it's a custom build if there's nothing written on the case..

The license is expiring because it's not valid for personal use. A KMS volume license has to periodically connect to the Microsoft servers to remain activated. Eventually they catch on and it can no longer connect.

It looks like you're going to have to buy a a retail license if you want to continue running Windows 10. The keys Goddess-Bastet provided are generic keys for installing Windows only and will not activate if there was no valid Windows installation initially in the computer.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> The make would be marked on the case somewhere. Can you not look and report back? I suspect it's a custom build if there's nothing written on the case..
> 
> The license is expiring because it's not valid for person use. A KMS volume license has to periodically connect to the Microsoft servers to remain activated. Eventually they catch on and it can no longer connect.
> 
> It looks like you're going to have to buy a a retail license if you want to continue running Windows 10. The keys Goddess-Bastet provided are generic keys for installing Windows only and will not activate if there was no valid Windows installation initially in the computer.






 would this work? The watermark version


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

The best thing for you to do is buy a new Windows 10 OS with key and your problem will be solved. Seems you bought a computer with just the OS built in it but not activated by the previous owner. He might have purchased the volume license or might be pirated since he did not provide an activation key to you.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Most likely why the seller is blocking you, he knows the license isn't genuine.
Your only option is to purchase a new license:
This is genuine software which is discounted:
https://store.computeractive.co.uk/?act=search&cat=68
If you add Home to your basket it did offer an upgrade to Pro for £5 more - £34.99 instead of £39.99 - you receive a genuine licence key & then you can use the media creation tool to clean install Windows or if you purchase Pro just use the key to activate Windows.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Most likely why the seller is blocking you, he knows the license isn't genuine.
> Your only option is to purchase a new license:
> This is genuine software which is discounted:
> https://store.computeractive.co.uk/?act=search&cat=68
> If you add Home to your basket it did offer an upgrade to Pro for £5 more - £34.99 instead of £39.99 - you receive a genuine licence key & then you can use the media creation tool to clean install Windows or if you purchase Pro just use the key to activate Windows.


Would this definitely work? As i read that a windows 10 pro key will not work on windows 10 pro N.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Then you’d need to purchase a specific n license from Microsoft.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Then you'd need to purchase a specific n license from Microsoft.


Would i be able to downgrade though? Using a usb to do a clean install of windows 10 watermark and then purchase a key?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

You can either use the suggestion I posted to downgrade, if you purchase Pro n then you can just enter the key, if it doesn’t work then a clean install is required.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> You can either use the suggestion I posted to downgrade, if you purchase Pro n then you can just enter the key, if it doesn't work then a clean install is required.





Goddess-Bastet said:


> You can either use the suggestion I posted to downgrade, if you purchase Pro n then you can just enter the key, if it doesn't work then a clean install is required.


Ill do a clean install then as windows 10 pro n is very expensive, thank you for the help!


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

If there’s a key in the BIOS then it’ll be picked up automatically, if Windows still isn’t activated after install then either there isn’t a key or the key isn’t for Pro n - perhaps Home n if available.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> If there's a key in the BIOS then it'll be picked up automatically, if Windows still isn't activated after install then either there isn't a key or the key isn't for Pro n - perhaps Home n if available.


I found a key earlier of the 10 pro N but if i do a clean install of windows 10 home watermark (temporary as i will get a key for it) then will i need anything for that?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Hulanita said:


> I found a key earlier of the 10 pro N but if i do a clean install of windows 10 home watermark (temporary as i will get a key for it) then will i need anything for that?


If you bought Windows 10 home you should also get an activation key with it. Once you install W10 Home enter the key which came with it and you are all set.


----------



## Hulanita (Jul 11, 2020)

So i did a clean install of windows 10 home from windows 10 pro N and after it was done everything was fine, i went on settings and didnt see "activate windows" which was weird as i chose "i dont have a product key" when setting up. Is this normal?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you go to This PC and choose Properites, does it show as Activated already? MS is capable of activating Windows upon first connection to the internet.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've merged your new thread into the old one which discussed the same thing.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Hulanita said:


> So i did a clean install of windows 10 home from windows 10 pro N and after it was done everything was fine, i went on settings and didnt see "activate windows" which was weird as i chose "i dont have a product key" when setting up. Is this normal?


Yes that's normal if there's a Home product key in the BIOS or registered to your Microsoft account.


----------



## JKLE (Jun 14, 2020)

Hulanita said:


> didnt see "activate windows" which was weird as i chose "i dont have a product key" when setting up. Is this normal?


It appears after 1-2 days in some cases. I am not sure that will be the one for you.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Try settings/update and security/select activation on left side panel and you should see if your OS is activated or not.


----------

